# MP3 player withing Rs.3000



## eggman (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi
 One of friend is planning to buy an MP3 player , within Rs. 3000. Memory requirement is between 512 MB - 1 GB. Please suggest a good player for this Requirement having good Sound Quality.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 9, 2007)

Creative Zen Stone.


----------



## jatt (Nov 9, 2007)

you can purchase any china made also.these are cheap in rate and also have good functions.i purchased one of cost   Rs1800   it supports 2GB SD card.and in built mem is 128mb but it was showing 2gb(was cracked) at the time i purchased it.overall its good for mine.but sound quality is good not best.

so decide if want to ask any question write here


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 9, 2007)

Look for Philips 1GB model.


----------



## abinesh (Nov 9, 2007)

transcend t610 is good as well !


----------



## Pathik (Nov 9, 2007)

transcend t610 2gb..


----------



## ring_wraith (Nov 10, 2007)

do not but the chinese crap. Buy a branded one if you have any sense of hearing and what decent sound quality.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 10, 2007)

why not tsonic 630 ??


----------



## Ihatemyself (Nov 10, 2007)

go with ipod shuffle (i bought it from nehru place in 3500 without bill) or zen stone if hes an audiophilic ..if he wants features -transcend t610 is good ..dont buy chinese stuff .. my frends have had very interesting experiences with them


----------



## eggman (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions guys.Creative Zen Stone(because of lack of song selection and screen) ,iPod shuffle (because of lack of song selection and screen) and Chinese products(because its Chinese) is a strict NO-NO.So its transcend t610 , tsonic 630,.  from which there is selections.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 11, 2007)

JXD players can be taken into consideration


----------

